# Coffee Grinds



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

I read somewhere that when you have pulled a shot, coffee grinds should be a bit like a wafer, but mine are all wet not at all dry, is this important ?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

It depends on a few things really buddy.

Firstly on a lot of home machines, shots are quite often a little wetter, it may be that they don't have a three-way valve, or just that it's what happens.

However it may also be a sign that you are under-dosing your shot.

At the coffee bar I manage, our pucks are only wet if the shot dose is too low, so try putting a bit more ground coffee in and check the result.

Chris, The Angel Coffee House


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try grinding a little coarser and tamping a little harder to see if that helps.

Is the puck wet the whole way through or the top 1/3 to 1/2 only?


----------



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2009)

The whole way through ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How fine is your grind?

What grinder model do you have?


----------

